# Public Air Raid Shelter, Devonport Park, Plymouth



## kernowexpeditionary (Mar 2, 2009)

Bit or a major find this one, Devonport park lies a stones throw away from the countries most significant wartime dockyard (Devonport) Plymouth city council believed until recently there where two known shelters beneath the park, however to my knowledge id located either 2 or 3 (no access) and two were outstanding.....

many hours where spent looking, and i believed they where long gone....although i knew where they were meant to be...... roll foward almost a year and workmen believed theyd uncovered a shelter (latefeb 09') 

A couple reccys later, a plan was made, scotty had a bit of car trouble and for a second the plan was going down the pan....but we nursed it along and with no messing we were stood deep undergound instantly transported back to WWII

visited with sarah, scotty, underworld, and sadly we had a man down at the last moment (spikey) but he played a huge part so thanks again buddy!


Ive been quiet on the urbex front for a while so hopefully this one will get me back on track....its a good one, 

enjoy!






war time style barbed wire





bottles complete with stoppers





original fuseboxes





groupshot




















evidence forces sheltered here
















popeye





just about make out "city of plymouth -PUBLIC SHELTER RULES"





SMOKING STRICTLY PROHIBITED - classic wartime poster

really enjoyed this one - shelter is in great condition, hopefully itll be opened to public/or resealed and not destroyed....

maybe the "two" missing shelters were really just one spilt in two halfs (public and forces) but just maybe theres one outstanding.........


----------



## spikey (Mar 2, 2009)

I still cant believe what happened 

mate great pics, wish i been there, and what great explore


----------



## Scotty (Mar 2, 2009)

Well done kernow. 
really enjoyed this site and hope to find the others soon as well. 

Bloody car is doing my head in. another day off work because of it. o well.

on with my pics.































Roll on the next one


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Superb stuff chaps. Looks like a well preserved Shelter too. Loving that Naval Personnel sign!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome find guys! 
Jealous....
Only just..
Honest!!


----------



## Scrub2000 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well done all! Excellent effort! Love the pics too!


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice one chaps! Great pics too! Good to see some original bits & bobs.


----------



## jonney (Mar 2, 2009)

Great find guys, Its in extremely good condition. Love the bottles, Gives the place that human touch.


----------



## MaBs (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats really does look like hardly anyone has been down there since the war!

Excellent pictures and find!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Mar 2, 2009)

:notworthy: looks amazing, sounds like you put some good effort in to find that one.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 2, 2009)

great stuff and good shots


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Great photos guys!! It's great to see more of these being unearthed. I hope this one doesn't become a victim to filling in or demolition like others in recent months.

UPDATE!!

Confirmed this morning the second shelter is there, either in two sections or a long single, running in the opposite direction although yet to be unearthed. Whether it will or not remains to be seen, but fingers crossed the surveyor gives it the OK.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Mar 3, 2009)

hi m8, where did u find that info?


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi dude. I've been following it for a while as i only live up the road. Was speaking with somebody on site earlier. Looks like you guys were the first down there in years, most definitely the first to get pics - top work! I haven't sufficient privileges to PM yet but should you need further info then i'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 3, 2009)

Excellent stuff


----------



## Scotty (Mar 3, 2009)

More info is needed.

need to get in to the other shelters.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 3, 2009)

How do i contact you?


----------



## Scotty (Mar 3, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> How do i contact you?



email

Axiosuk hotmail com
FIll in the missing @ and .


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Mar 3, 2009)

damo5000 @ hotmail dot com


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Scotty, sent you an e-mail at teatime. Kernow, just sent one to you. Cheers.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, this is great, guys. Fantastic signage and graf...the popeye drawing is brill. 
Well done brethren.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 4, 2009)

*Shelter.*

Another superb find, best of luck with the other bits.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Mar 5, 2009)

cyberheritage has been done there now, but it certainly looks like we were first down there in over 60 years....


----------



## Scotty (Mar 5, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> cyberheritage has been done there now, but it certainly looks like we were first down there in over 60 years....



Linky?

Think we should send him our pics and say "ha, we was there 1st and 2nd"


----------



## cyberheritage (Mar 5, 2009)

*Devonport park ars*

Well done- Cyberheritage here - I would like to use some of your shots on my web site, popeye, and the "rules" and maybe another.I had a bad camera day.

I have an invite for you that you really wont better - pls contact me via my web page.

I am getting too old to dig around now but am keen to pass on my knowledge of locations to others.

hope to hear

cyberheritage, plymouth akna steve johnson


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is the link for the video 

http://www.youtube.com/v/e4BZJ9VJJ6g


----------



## Scotty (Mar 5, 2009)

nice one dude.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Mar 5, 2009)

email sent steve!


----------



## Scotty (Mar 5, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> email sent steve!




Yeah same here, ish. lol


----------



## Underworld (Mar 5, 2009)

I suppose I better put my pictures up !



























Great site and very happy that we where the first down 



Underworld


----------



## Underworld (Mar 5, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Yeah same here, ish. lol


 +1 as well 



Underworld


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 6, 2009)

Brill stuff chaps - keep up the good work


----------



## nemesis (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it would appear from the vid on Cyberheritage's main site you beat the officials by about a day. Not that they have eleven-ariffe'd ya but they do have a full motion (with sound!) moving pictures sample of a bloke walking around the shelter.


And you thought your SLRs were all the rage!


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 6, 2009)

great find guys........nice of the workmen to unearth it for ya!

I have been told about public underground air raid shelters in 2 parks in my town, as of yet i have not found any more info on them but i think this'll egg me on to do more research.


----------



## graybags (Apr 9, 2009)

*Act of Vandalism*

Witnessed today :






Immaculate timing as usual, another piece of history rapidly disappearing.......

G


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent pics guys, and congratulations on being the first in for 60 years. :notworthy: Love seeing the old pick, and the old bottles down there. Great stuff.  

Re Graybags - What was the digger doing there? Hope they weren't demolishing the place? :sad:

 Sal


----------



## graybags (Apr 9, 2009)

*Act of Vandalism*

Hi Sal

look at the title of the Post

This was with a BBC cameraman watching and filming 

Grrrrrrrrr


G


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 9, 2009)

Shame the cameraman didn't catch the quote of the day..."But it's just concrete!". Corporate vandalism, nothing more nothing less. 
:wmad:



graybags said:


> Hi Sal
> 
> look at the title of the Post
> 
> ...


----------



## spikey (Apr 11, 2009)

cant see why they didnt cap it or cover the entrance with heavy metal drain lid, so the chav etc couldnt get in ! Its in a bloody PARK why did they have to break it up, it not like a 10ton truck gonna drive over the top and the roof will cave in 

F#+*ing Council - they either demolish decent building or build more F#+*ing roundabouts


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with the council, thats it's own history, how stupid! Bet they'll blame it on health and safety.
Great job with the pics, at least theres a record of it now, if it wasn't for you guys there would be nothing left at all. Wayne


----------



## simaving (Apr 11, 2009)

*public shelter*

absolutely unbelievable... As already stated thankfuly it was documented before it was destroyed but still an outrage all the same...


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 11, 2009)

if thats the case im gutted, will check it out tonight,


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 12, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> if thats the case im gutted, will check it out tonight,



Last thing we expected to see on exit was 2 explorers shining torches on our exit lol. My lad thought it was the local occifer


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 12, 2009)

*update*

hi guys, thanks for all your positive comments regarding what we have achieved, we even beat cyberheritage to the site by a few days (achievement in itself!) 

it honestly seems i was first in the shelter in over 60 years.... pretty humbling thought.

nice to see badoosh tonight!


the site is being demo'd, and i left with rather a sick feeling this evening, an important site that saved peoples lives is now being replaced by a pathetic herb garden - im sure that will last 60 years!

a few of the remains (spam tin and perriwinkle shells) ive tried to protect by hiding them in the rubble so hopefully in maybe hundreds of years time, the site will be rediscovered and some of the history saved....ive also salvaged a small electric lamp from the toilet area - some may say this is theft, however, i feel its wholey justified and i hope to be able to restore the item with a little work..

weve also made a rough map and will publish it here asap

IF ANYONE WANTS TO DO THIS SITE PLS CONTACT MYSELF OR BADOOSH EITHER SUNDAY OR MONDAY - ELSE IT WILL BE GONE FOR GOOD


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 12, 2009)

This site has had coverage from BBC Spotlight (South West) & BBC Radio Devon in the last few days & a lot of local residents along with ex Navy Personnel are enraged that it could not be preserved. No public consultation, Grade II Listed Park, the list goes on. 
Many agreed that it should have been capped at the least, until funding was available to preserve & make the shelter accessible to the public for future generations to learn a small history of the Plymouth Blitz. A family member of one of the signatures has already been traced & they was astounded!

Thankfully the few who have experienced the site now have images & video to show others will never get to see such a unique shelter that was shared by public & naval personnel. I'll post my own images & the unofficial video when i get chance. Many of the artefacts captured by the guys on here have been removed to a museum but that is no way near the experience of visiting the shelter itself.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm stunned about this...an absolute crying shame. It must be especially hard for you, Kernow as this site obviously meant a lot.  
Thanks to you guys though, at least something will be preserved.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 12, 2009)

email sent to the evening hearld - offering pics for print, etc lets see if theyre interested!


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Apr 12, 2009)

I had tingles down my spine all the way through reading this report. I'm so glad you guys managed to get in before the inevitable happened. I'm very passionate about Plymouth's history, it's one of the best things the city has got going for it. Who are these buffoons in PCC who favour preserving foul eyesores like the civic centre over our unique and very important history? GRRRRRR! I'm so p*ssed off. Well done to you all for doing your part in preservation - doesn't look like anyone at the top gives a sh*t!


----------



## nemesis (Apr 13, 2009)

*Mapped and latest*

With the site maped out it just requires us to get it on here. Looks like the excavator in the picture further up this thread collapsed one of the entrances, the one with the better of the Air Raid Notices and Navy Personnel signs. As for the rumour that the shelter is at risk of tree root encroachment I can't see it!

For those that like looking at plans of buildings, wait out..


----------



## nemesis (Apr 13, 2009)

*On a similar theme*

Here is a link to a vid on Portland Square Air Raid shelter in Plymouth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZye...ead.php?t=9354&page=2&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZye...ead.php?t=9354&page=2&feature=player_embedded

If you thought the beeping on the vid for Devonport Park air raid shelter was annoying you might want the sound off for the most part.

Timings when the sound would be good to have on:

4.48-5.10
5.5.24-6.30 nanny state
6.42-7.10 blocked routes
8.10-8.20
9.30-10.59 some talk not all clear what discussed
11.0-12.20 final checks, and talk about Basingstoke canal

Health & Safety Execs take time to soak up the 'Nanny State' mentality, this one is for you.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 13, 2009)

great video, all relevent health and safety is always followed during our exploration....ill go and get the gas meter


----------



## nemesis (Apr 13, 2009)

the hard hat, florescent jackets, full rig harness. Sarnie in the back pocket, hot thermos..


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 13, 2009)

3rd visit tonite, looking foward to seeing the next report


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 16, 2009)

checked the site again, no diggers, this is great news

if thats all thats demo'd id be happy!

will keep updating with news


----------



## spikey (Apr 22, 2009)

hi m8 any news on the shealter

I hav'nt been down there in the last few days( due to commitments) - just want to know whats going on ???


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 22, 2009)

big update m8,

Plymouth City Council promised to save the most historic parts for futher investigation...as expected they have pretty much destroyed it.... 

called nemesis tonite and hes pretty pissed off too....


----------



## spikey (Apr 22, 2009)

what a waste - i cant believe they knocked it down - it not like these are found, every day either 

one extremely angry spikey


----------



## Underworld (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't believe this shit. Even more reason not the pay the council tax this year, and spend it on this 

Underworld


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, i think we can all agree that what's happened is TOTALLY WRONG!!

As of today, the shelter is now filled completely & buried once again from public view. The only good thing to come out of this is the few that have been able to document it's existence for all to see.


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my god!!!! Ii can't believe they destroyed it.................... have they backfilled the whole shelter or just part of it?

in the note in the last picture it say's that four others remain in the park,have you visited these? might be worth getting all the info you can on these too just incase the council get a bit digger-happy again.


great work though guys,very well done.


----------



## ckallis (Apr 27, 2009)

prendy79 said:


> oh my god!!!! Ii can't believe they destroyed it.................... have they backfilled the whole shelter or just part of it?
> 
> in the note in the last picture it say's that four others remain in the park,have you visited these? might be worth getting all the info you can on these too just incase the council get a bit digger-happy again.
> 
> ...



roughly know where they are by looking around the area. will be heading to the records office soon to see what we can find about the shelters around plymouth. will be trying to find locations of all enforcements, shelters and tunnels if we have time...


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 27, 2009)

ckallis said:


> roughly know where they are by looking around the area. will be heading to the records office soon to see what we can find about the shelters around plymouth. will be trying to find locations of all enforcements, shelters and tunnels if we have time...





i hope you find out the other locations easy enough, will be very interesting to see what you come up with, i'll keep my eyes peeled!!.

i'm still investigating the shelters that i have been told are in my local park. I'm 90% sure they're still there,just covered, as the park house was used as a hospital during the war and the shelters must have been in fairly close proximity.

are these shelters in your reports near any buildings (toilets/park house)?


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 27, 2009)

prendy79 said:


> i hope you find out the other locations easy enough, will be very interesting to see what you come up with, i'll keep my eyes peeled!!.
> 
> i'm still investigating the shelters that i have been told are in my local park. I'm 90% sure they're still there,just covered as the park house was used as a hospital during the war and the shelters must have been in fairly close proximity.
> 
> are these shelters in your reports near any buildings (toilets/park house)?




Follow this link for another shelter still buried;

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10491

Many shelters were sited in public parks close to entrances. There may be some in your park Prendy, all it takes is countless hours of research. Good luck!


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 27, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Follow this link for another shelter still buried;
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10491
> 
> Many shelters were sited in public parks close to entrances. There may be some in your park Prendy, all it takes is countless hours of research. Good luck!



how did i miss that thread?????????? nice one for the link.

you've just reminded me that there were public toilets that were demolished about 8-10 years ago situated right next to the main entrance. I didn't think they'd be the access as they are about half a mile from the main building that was used as the hospital. You said "close to entrances"..................you might have just saved me the countless hours :jiggy:



(ps. they seemed to build public shelter access off of public toilets around luton, dicussed this in a thread that has since been removed)


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 27, 2009)

prendy79 said:


> how did i miss that thread?????????? nice one for the link.
> 
> you've just reminded me that there were public toilets that were demolished about 8-10 years ago situated right next to the main entrance. I didn't think they'd be the access as they are about half a mile from the main building that was used as the hospital. You said "close to entrances"..................you might have just saved me the countless hours :jiggy:
> 
> ...



Always best to do your own research dude. The ones you mention connected to the toilets were probably surface shelters & not underground.


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 27, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Always best to do your own research dude. The ones you mention connected to the toilets were probably surface shelters & not underground.




have done some research but then got side tracked by other projects, it was only when i saw the report on the first one you guys found i remembered it.

the shelters were in underground toilets around the town centre. they'd have ladies on one side, men the other and big wooden double doors in the middle as you walked in. I can only really remember one of these (outside the pubs and kebab shop) at the bottom of farley hill, and has since been filled in with a traffic island on top. Was informed of similar near the train station and town hall.

There have been reports on here from the tunnels in luton and in the pics are bricked up entrances on tunnel level, i'm thinking that these would be where the old underground toilets would have met them maybe??


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 1, 2009)

*press article*

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...st-forever/article-954696-detail/article.html


----------

